# 14x7 Cragars for sale



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Reversed Cragars 14x7








The rims are 14x7 reversed cragars w/unilug bolt pattern the tires are 175/70 tires


Ebay Auction


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## chingon36 (Jan 6, 2009)

good luck on the sale


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 20 2009, 07:36 AM~15411267
> *pm sent
> *


OF COURSE IT IS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Those are cool looking do they still make them in that reverse offset?


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Oct 22 2009, 11:54 AM~15434828
> *Those are cool looking do they still make them in that reverse offset?
> *


They do these wheels are just a little over 6 mos old


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

how much?


----------



## chingon36 (Jan 6, 2009)

NICE WHEEL GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Just relisted on Ebay Cragars for SAle

Supremes
Supremes for sale on ebay


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

i would love to have those supremes..very nice.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Oct 19 2009, 09:04 PM~15408053
> *Reversed Cragars 14x7
> 
> 
> ...


how munch with no tires? :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 2 2009, 07:20 PM~15542230
> *i would love to have those supremes..very nice.
> *


They could be yours they are listed for $400


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Three hours left on the auctions.
Come get these Supremesc & 14x7 reversed CRAGARS


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

god those look good :thumbsup:


----------



## micheladas4me (Oct 9, 2009)

will you be putting these back up on ebay or do you have an asking price?


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Nov 10 2009, 01:10 PM~15621857
> *will you be putting these back up on ebay or do you have an asking price?
> *


Which ones the cragars or supremes


----------



## micheladas4me (Oct 9, 2009)

supremes


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Nov 10 2009, 03:14 PM~15623185
> *supremes
> *


I want $500 for the rims and tires


----------



## Dezzy Flores (Jul 2, 2008)

wheres the pic of the supremes ?? 
how much u asking sent to 92553??
thanx''


----------



## TOOF DEVILLE (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Oct 19 2009, 09:04 PM~15408053
> *Reversed Cragars 14x7
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Relisted


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

STILL GOT BOTH SETS?


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Dec 12 2009, 06:21 PM~15962029
> *STILL GOT BOTH SETS?
> *


I sold the supremes I still have the cragars


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

1 day left on the auction the reserve is low

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

these are really nice rims....good luck...


----------



## mr sal62 (Dec 14, 2009)

nice rims t t t


----------

